# Going Hunting Today



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm going squirrel hunting today and I will be taking my ss. My main weapon will be my Ruger 22 mag but if I get a good shot I may take it with my ss. Ill post later how it went with pics or a video, have a nice day everyone.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

good luck mate !!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

good luck


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

is it a 10/22?? I have been wanting to pick one up in magnum, they are hard to come by though, and hi-cap clips in magnum are close to non-exsistent.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

mrpaint said:


> is it a 10/22?? I have been wanting to pick one up in magnum, they are hard to come by though, and hi-cap clips in magnum are close to non-exsistent.


 No it's a 77 / 22 Mag, I also have the 10 / 22 they are both sweet rifles and knock the h3ll out of small game.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok I'm back and I wish I had better news but the squirrel lives another day. I never even seen one but My buddy got a shot and missed lol. I did however have some fun with my ss and those pesky chipmunks, that like to sit there and sound the warning call. That was a lot of fun, I didn't hit any but I sure sent them running for there lives ha ha. I also did some more practice rounds and I can say I seem to be getting the feel for it. Still much practice is needed before I can call myself a shooter. PS I really like it here, you all have a great forum here and we all know what makes a forum great.....it's members


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Moved to slingshot hunting.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Sean said:


> Moved to slingshot hunting.


Thanks ill do a better job at placing my post under the correct title


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice report ... sure, we all like to bag game once in a while, but for me, it is getting out into the bush that is most important. And having a slingshot along to plink with is a real bonus. Hmmm, let's see if I can hit that pine cone ... there's a can some fool left lying around ... what about that seed head ... there's a big leafy nest; wonder if a squirrel is hiding it it ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Charles said:


> Nice report ... sure, we all like to bag game once in a while, but for me, it is getting out into the bush that is most important. And having a slingshot along to plink with is a real bonus. Hmmm, let's see if I can hit that pine cone ... there's a can some fool left lying around ... what about that seed head ... there's a big leafy nest; wonder if a squirrel is hiding it it ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Your correct Charles it is all about getting out and having fun. I now have a way to quit those pesky chipmunks lol. If I may I would like to mention my youtube channel to you all. It will give a better view as to who I am and what I like. Channels name is cansurvive 55 but all my videos are under my current name offtrail. Hope this is ok


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I enjoy getting out in the bush as well. Haven't been out lately as much because of a medical
problem I've been fighting as of late, but hopefully that will change soon as there are so many
nice areas out this way. And as Charles made mention of lot's of natural targets.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Not sure if I would ever go home if I lived in Canada. So much wild there compared to Ohio, but you make the best of what is available to you. I would hate having a health issue that would keep me indoors, but sooner or later age and declining health will one day get us all. I pray that day is a long way off and that my memories serve we well in my elderly years.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I can vouch for the fact that the older one gets, the less inclined one is to go out into the bush for extended periods ... sort of sad ... when I was younger and full of p!ss and vinegar as they say, work interfered with my ability to spend as much time out as I wanted. Now that I am self-unemployed and have the time, my energy levels have dropped off, and I just do not feel like going out as much. Ah well ... lots of good times yet to come and lots of good memories.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> I can vouch for the fact that the older one gets, the less inclined one is to go out into the bush for extended periods ... sort of sad ... when I was younger and full of p!ss and vinegar as they say, work interfered with my ability to spend as much time out as I wanted. Now that I am self-unemployed and have the time, my energy levels have dropped off, and I just do not feel like going out as much. Ah well ... lots of good times yet to come and lots of good memories.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


I hear you my friend. I throw myself out in the hills but I don't enjoy it like my yesterdays'. If that makes any sense. I have a boy coming up and I better get limber as he needs to have his ol' man around to show him a few things.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

shame you didnt get any but its all about getting out there and giving it a go.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> shame you didnt get any but its all about getting out there and giving it a go.


 Getting ready to go back out today. I will have my ss plus my 22 mag and will be looking for forks for a home made ss. I will update when I get back..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck to you ...


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks but I didn't see any squirrels, I did however see 6 deer eating wild cherry's off the ground. I did kill a chipmunk with my ss at about 25 ft, I am getting better.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Simon and Theodore are going to be heart broken.







Not. Nice shooting Off-Trail. The wonders of the woodlands and meadows rejuvinates the soul of anyone, young or old. Any time in the woods is time well spent. Have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

still sound fun, there is always next time . my main squirrel hunter is benjamin discovery PCP pellet rifle and that thing is AWSOME for small game. Cant wait until my recurve hunter slingshot arrrives so I can practice up and take it with me for those close shots







should be a blast esp for chipmunk control


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

I also have a pellet gun it's a beemen and have taken squirrels with it. Most of the time I carry my Ruger 22 mag and it's dead on, nothing but head shots. As for the chipmunks i only shoot at the ones that sit there and pester me with that warning call. It's nice to have something to shut them up with.


----------

